# Game Thread, Bulls at Mavs, Nov 14



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

@









*Chicago Bulls at Dallas Mavericks *
7:30 Central on Comcast Sports Net and listen live on WCKG 105.9 FM 

*Bulls Starters*




































Brown - Deng - Wallace - Duhon - Hinrich

*Bulls Bench*











































Khryapa - Nocioni - Allen - Sefolosha - Gordon - Thomas


*Dallas Starters Starters *





































Nowitzki - Stackhouse - Dampier - Terry - Harris

*Mavs Bench *























Buckner - Johnson - Diop


Westward Woe 




> Story line: The first of seven straight road games. The Bulls will be debuting a new lineup, which also could include Andres Nocioni for P.J. Brown. Dallas has won two straight after an 0-4 start. The Mavericks have won 15 of 16 in this series.



​


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Dirk will drop at least 40 against us. We have no hope in hell of guarding him.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Bulls win.

92-57

Atleast that how it was on NBA Live 07 on 360. Simmed game. Hinrich dropped 41.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Good we get to see Gordon and Thabo play together.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Be interesting to see if the Mavs are really out of their slump; remember, they haven't won at home yet. :angel:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

garnett said:


> Dirk will drop at least 40 against us. We have no hope in hell of guarding him.


If he gets the usual superstar phantom fouls he just might. One consolation is that the Bulls are very deep in players that can guard him : Deng, Nocioni, Khryapa, Thomas ... He's not going to get all of them in foul trouble.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I want two things:

I want 2 wins out of these 5, minimum.

And I don't want to see ANY Orlando/Cleveland type flat effort. There is a difference between losing and playing flat. And its easy to spot.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bulls will lose the first 3, then win the next two.

101 - 83 Mavericks

Gordon snaps out of his funk, but in a losing effort for the Bulls. I call it.

DAL - L
HOU - L
SA - L
LAL - W
DEN - W

So far the only game i've been wrong about was the kings, i have predicted them all correctly otherwise!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

nm.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Donning the Hinrich jersey for this one - hopefully it stays undefeated...

Bulls 97
Mavs 96


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Donning the Hinrich jersey for this one - hopefully it stays undefeated...
> 
> Bulls 97
> Mavs 96


Which two games did you wear the Gordon jersey? If it were Cleveland and Sacramento, some posters may be calling for your head :curse: :angel:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn Joseus, is there any Bulls jersey you don't have. Maybe our chances of winning would increaser if you wear them all at the same time.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Hustle said:


> Damn Joseus, is there any Bulls jersey you don't have. Maybe our chances of winning would increaser if you wear them all at the same time.


:rotf:

It sure couldn't hurt!
(this better not ruin KH's jersey record, Joseus)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Which two games did you wear the Gordon jersey? If it were Cleveland and Sacramento, some posters may be calling for your head :curse: :angel:


 Cleveland and Orlando.

I've got a Songaila and a Chandler too (with Thabo and Nocioni on the way).

I'll stick to one at a time for now, though. Ha...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Cleveland and Orlando.
> 
> I've got a Songaila and a Chandler too (with Thabo and Nocioni on the way).
> 
> I'll stick to one at a time for now, though. Ha...


I'm backing a 10 game winning streak when Thabo's arrives.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Bulls win. Gordon drops 50 on Dallas' papersoft D. Skiles has no choice but to start him for the rest of the season.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> bulls will lose the first 3, then win the next two.
> 
> 101 - 83 Mavericks
> 
> Gordon snaps out of his funk, but in a losing effort for the Bulls. I call it.


I don't see us losing too many games by 18 when Gordon performs well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big game for the Bulls. Do we play well against the better teams? Dallas came out of the gate struggling. We need to win this game. 

Gordon is due.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon and PJ are benched.

Duhon and Nocioni are starting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Audio league pass is not on yet. Said the games not started. Usually the pregame is broadcasted


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Err....not a good start.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Someone said Dallas had a paper soft D, ha!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

That Ben Wallace 16 million dollar D will kick in any second.

Wow, the Mavs are so much longer than the Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jumper on a fastbreak :sigh:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Put Bengo In


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

the mavs just drive inside and score, as if there wasnt a $15 million man that was signed to play interior defense on the other team


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn it Skiles, get PJ Brown in the game.

Its nice to see Deng taking a step up this year.

He's only 21. Nice.

Great passing by Deng. Takes to the hole. Jumpers. Blocks. He'll be our 3 for a long time I hope.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn sweet block by Deng on Dirk!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with great D on Stackhouse.

Deng with the 20' jumper.

Deng with the fantastic block on the German.

Bulls now within 3.

Gordon in!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG nails his first jumper on a sweet spin move.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2nd jumper IN and a FOUL!

A predictable start by BG.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben another jumper. And one.

He's feeling it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I knew putting Duhon into the starting lineup was a BAD idea. Then again, if it gets Gordon going I guess it's not too bad. I just get sick when I see those terrible starts to games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is 2-2 so thats good news.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was WEAK, Thabo


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow, the Mavs are so much longer than the Bulls.


They're longer than almost every team in the league. Two serviceable 7-foot, 280 pound centers, and a superstar 7-foot PF.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Keep giving it to Gordon.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The gamecast says that PJ Brown stuffed Greg Buckner. Was it sikkkkk??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW BG w/ the tough layup. 3-3 FG now.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I knew putting Duhon into the starting lineup was a BAD idea.


Funny, based on how Ben has responded it seems like a good one.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This interior defense is absolutely pathetic. The Bulls should be ashamed for letting so many dunks and layups occur


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

O somewhat covered up our awful interior D. 

Down 6 after 1.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yodurk said:


> The gamecast says that PJ Brown stuffed Greg Buckner. Was it sikkkkk??


I wonder who would win in a game of 1 on 1 between Wise Lebron and PJ?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Funny, based on how Ben has responded it seems like a good one.


It's a catch-22...it seems no matter who we start, neither Ben nor Duhon can get it going in the first quarter.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, that dunk Dirk just smashed down on PJ was nasty.

****ty screen-roll D a few plays ago for a Dampier dunk.

icky.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bad start to the game really set us back.

Gordon's playing pretty well so far. (knock on wood).

Hopefully we'll get our interior D in check soon.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If Ben Gordon attacks the rim a la Iverson, there is no question he could score a legit 20ppg easily. But he has to do this consistantly. I know he loves his floater, but the kid is a good FT shooter. He'll have to learn to pick and choose his moments.

I would love to go 2-1 in Texas, but I can also see us going 0-3. I can take the losses if they are close, knowing that with more chemistry and our guys becoming more accilmated as the year goes on, we'll be a legit team. But, we gotta show we can hang with these guys right now.

Go Bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> This interior defense is absolutely pathetic. The Bulls should be ashamed for letting so many dunks and layups occur


Seriously, where is that great defense that we supposedly have?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wasn't expecting our O to be clicking and our D to suck so bad. We can't buy a stop!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Deng is the best player on the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo's all over the place. And I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng all over the friggin' place.

Get the ball to Gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've string together some stops now.

If PJ makes both FTs we take the lead!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

PJ doing some good things.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Deng is the best player on the Chicago Bulls.


So far this year, he has been. Gotta love the extra 10-20 pounds he added. He's really becoming a complete player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

So what's the deal with Tyrus I sorta lost track of him. I've been checking his game stats and he's not getting minutes like he was...whats the word?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game tied finally. 33-33.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng' balling! Another beautiful move on his way to the basket.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

WOW. Deng with the sweet finish.

Yowza.

PJ is getting down like its 1999.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Trade Deng! What an idiot, LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng has 13 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 37-36.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All Dallas is doing is jacking up from downtown. George w/ 2 3's now 

Down 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

39-39 tie.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> So what's the deal with Tyrus I sorta lost track of him. I've been checking his game stats and he's not getting minutes like he was...whats the word?


Skiles loves how he plays, but I think he's afraid to throw him out to the wolves. I'm a little afraid too, after seeing how he was bounced around like a stick against Miami.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:57 41-39 Bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the textbook jumper off the inbounds after the Hinrich decoy cut.

Deng is the freaking man.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Deng has been outstanding so far


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

On a sidenote, does NBATV work for anyone on TVU? Hopefully it's not down for good.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Kirk is clunking shots left and right.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

How the hell did Tyrus get that rebound?

Damn.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Kirk is clunking shots left and right.


To be fair, two of those were good drives that were blocked. He's taking it strong to the hole, which is good to see. That last shot during the scramble was ill-advised. Kirk is playing Terry extremely well.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> To be fair, two of those were good drives that were blocked. He's taking it strong to the hole, which is good to see. That last shot during the scramble was ill-advised. Kirk is playing Terry extremely well.


Its nice to see him taking it to the hole. Its not nice to see the shots being blocked and him not getting to the line on those.

Terry has missed a number of wide open shots in this game. Perhaps he's tired from Kirk's defense.

Hinrich has been great so far this year..... he has not played well tonight so far, IMO.

EDIT: And with that... Kirk with a great bail out shot.

LOL @ PJ in the paint.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice take by Kirk... getting some love from the refs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Did Kirk just get a veteran call? That seemed like a phantom foul on Terry.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich drives and draws another foul. Hits the first. Biffs the second.

I hope Gordon gets the ball A LOT in the second half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

why does nba.com show hinrich with so few minutes (not enough PFs to be foul trouble)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

52-46 Halftime.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We seriously need to hit some of those free throws. We're doing a great job getting to the stripe, but not capitalizing. 9-16...ugh, that's high school level.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's foul trouble really hurt. Lineups featuring Ben/TT and Ben/Brown completely halted our offense the final 6 minutes of the 2nd qtr. A slow start to the 3rd qtr and this game's done.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Game observations.

1. I'll state the obvious first, Deng is playing lights out. Remind me of a game 2 seasons ago, where he played awesome against dallas. He needs to do alot more of what his doing, picking his shots from the outside and slashing to the basket. His also really becoming a better defensive player and utilizing his long arms.

2. BG has found his shot, atleast for now. I think its mental for Ben. When he starts, i assume he feels as though he needs to pace himself, to find a groove, where as when he comes from the bench, he knows he can be aggressive from the get go and jack up his shots. I think his the ultimate 6th man, and again it doesn't mean he can't get his 30 plus mintues, i just think coming from the bench gets him in a better frame of mind and gets him aggresive. His a typical player where his good offensive play, results in good defense. Nice charge taken from BG in the first quarter..

3. The reason why we need a go to scorer, or a post scorer. When came back to tie with Dallas, it was when Big Ben was sitting on the bench. The players that Chicago had on the court was, Du, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng and Brown. All of them have decent offensive skills and it spread dallas's defense alot further which enable Deng and other to slash right towards the basket. Also Brown stuck a few jumpers from drive and dishes. When Big Ben plays, the offense becomes alot more stagnent because you can obviously slouch off big ben. Im not saying Big Ben isn't an asset to our team, but he sometimes causes trouble for our offense. 

4. You won't see too much of Thabo and TT in the second half im guessing. Skiles will continue to give them mintues but i see Skiles giving them baby doses from here on out, unless they stand out in the game straight away. Thabo made some silly mistakes, and TT made some silly mistakes. But all in all they were rookie mistakes things that they can work through. TT really needs to work on some offensive moves, his not desecive enough when he gets the ball. His aggresiveness is awesome but he just doesn't have a go to move to lean on when his stuck. 

5. I would like Hinrich to make better decisions, his still an above average point guard but he still makes really silly decisions at times. 

All in all its a good game to watch...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fts shooting is bad, no doubt. 7-13 and wallace is 1-2 so we cant blame this on him. 

We have only 3 t/o! 

Deng is having an outstanding game! Gordon needs to continue to score.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

This is a game in which Khryapa could help. I don't understand why he doesn't get some time guarding Nowitski. Deng is not exactly shutting him down.

Still, the main story so far is that the Bulls seem to be more disorganized than the Mavs on both ends of the floor. The Mavs are too good not to take advantage of that on their home floor.

It will take a miracle for the Bulls to win a game on this Texas tour unless they find a way to play together better than they are now.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn. Dirk. That shot is so pretty. Unstoppable.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Whats another site i can get live stats from? NBA.com is going real slow for me


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Whats another site i can get live stats from? NBA.com is going real slow for me


 cbssportsline.com is usually pretty up to date.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

garnett said:


> cbssportline.com is usually pretty up to date.


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm pretty tired of watching the Mavs dunk the ball, and I just got home at halftime.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I'm pretty tired of watching the Mavs dunk the ball, and I just got home at halftime.


Dirk is listening to you.

He just layed it in.



----

That's interesting. You can tap the ball to the other end of the court going for a rebound and its not a back court violation.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't know that either.

----

Ben Gordon is a young Jason Terry


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

We're not going to be able to go on a run in this game because we can't make a stop to save our lives.


(And they make their FTs :shock: )


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This crowd sucks


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

No Kirk, your not supposed to make a careless turnover with less then a minute left until the FOURTH quarter fool.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice beer bottle in the way of the camera on that last Buckner 3 attempt.

Good job Comcast.

PJ trying to wisdom his way out of a flagrant foul. Looks like it worked.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Haha, did Red just wonder if the whistle was an illegal defense?


What an unexciting and uninspired quarter.

THEY HIT ALL THEIR FRICKEN FTS THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Judging from the box score, where is our bench? Only 3 guys are really scoring for us, and thats if you include 11 by Ben. We are prolly the team in the NBA that most depends on their bench.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I can swear there was more activity on this board during the offseason...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Dirk is unstoppable tonight


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Just no answer for Dirk.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Get Brown the hell out of there and get Deng in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Ben/PJ frontcourt just kills offensively. You just can't have _both_ of them on the floor when trying to make a comeback. Especially PJ. The guy's a joke.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Dallas is getting away with murder on the defesive end.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This team just doesn't have it so far this year.


There's the dagger


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

WHERE IS SWEETNEY WHERE IS KHRYAPA?!!?! THIS OFFENSE SUCKS AND YOU REFUSE TO TRY ANYTHING ELSE? WHAT THE HELL SKILES!!!

Based on the first 7 games, this offseason was a huge disapointment.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Judging that we get no calls when we drive to the hoop, we all know we need a legit scorer, but we need a legit 'star'. A guy whose name alone will get us an extra 5 FT attempts and lead teams to the penalties. 

And where is our D? Can someone explain this? 

As much as I want that NYK pick, we need other teams with stars to lose so they can be available come February. Pax, I hope you got something up your sleeve.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Our defense just wasn't there this game. Can anybody who was able to watch the game explain what happened?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game Over. 

They're having an OK game and still look head and shoulders above us. That's the difference between a contender and a team that'll barely make the playoffs.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

This team won't gel until a month and a half into the season,anyone who expects them to come out and look like the MIA game,needs to understand this!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> The Ben/PJ frontcourt just kills offensively. You just can't have _both_ of them on the floor when trying to make a comeback. Especially PJ. The guy's a joke.


P.J should just back Wallace up at centre. End of story. 
Griffen and Viktor should be getting some burn


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This team blows. Skiles refuses to try anything else on offense when this entire lineup on the floor couldn't score if you tripled the size of the basket. Sweetney? Khryapa? Thomas? Sef?

No we have to stick with this entire crap team full of crap jump shooters. Oh wait thats the entire team, just stupid crap jump shooters. Good thing we got that great postup player in the offseason....oh wait we didn't we threw $15 million at some crappy offensive player who seems to have little effect on the interior defense right now. 


/rant Sorry, I just got angry...I don't mean to be a chicken little but this is pathetic and should not be accepted


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Not that I get the game

But do you guys think our D has regressed since our guards depend on Ben a lot? Thinking that he'll save their *** if they go for the steal and get blown by? Just wondering. I feel like Skiles hinted at this.

Btw, Ben Wallace has only had one good game statistically so far. You can't count the Heat game. I look at it as if we replaced Chandler with him (don't want to open up another can of worms), but where has Wallace been? I don't ever remember him having a stretch like this which is sub-par for his standards.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

garnett said:


> Our defense just wasn't there this game. Can anybody who was able to watch the game explain what happened?


Yeah Ben Wallace let them all score


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Our offense really hasn't been the problem. The defense is brutal. Our defensive rotations are pathetic.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Great FT shooting guys...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

How can you miss the freaking tech shot. 

Kirk looks brutal out there in the 4th.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> This team won't gel until a month and a half into the season,anyone who expects them to come out and look like the MIA game,needs to understand this!


Gel or Not, I expect the core to improve their game. I don't see much improvement from anyone. Maybe Deng slightly. But not enough to say he is going to break out (yet).

Gordon = NOTHING

Noce = Not much. Was hoping for something big after the playoffs. Although he has been steadier than BG.

Kirk = Always solid and more consistant than the others. And I know this, but I just don't see him being the player to escalate his level of play to higher. 

I may be in the minority, and I'll get flamed, but I don't see anyone on our team taking that NEXT BIG STEP in improving their game.

I expect that out of our team. Forget the chemistry, if we had some serious internal improvement, we would be better than we are TODAY.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Yeah Ben Wallace let them all score


 I see. :laugh:


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe if we had someone that could make shots and free throws consistently.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Erick Dampier has 14 points and 13 boards on 7-8 shooting.

Those would appear to be the stats of the night to me.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Another .500 season for us.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

r1terrell23 said:


> Another .500 season for us.



Overreact much?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The bright spot, Deng with back to back nice games.

:clap:


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Overreact much?


Nope, no offense much and too inconsistent much.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Erik Dampier > Ben Wallace ???

Big Ben is done that's what it looks like.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Even when we start _gelling_ and our rookies get more comfortable w/ the NBA I still don't see how this team is anything more than Top 5 in the EC. We're exactly the same .500 team from last season w/ a more glorified TC starting at center. That's all.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> We're exactly the same .500 team from last season w/ a more glorified TC starting at center. That's all.


Sad but true.

All of our new, long, athletic players are on the bench.

Its the same lineup as last season with Ben Wallace.... and Wallace is not bringing it every night.

Chandler had 15 boards tonight.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Ben Wallace is the disappoitment of the game for me, Dampier and pretty much any other Mav who ventured down low controled the paint against him. 

Hinrich and Deng continue to be the rocks for this team. Deng is looking like the only guy who improved much. Kirk really needs a big man who can finish for him to be any more effective, Brown and Wallace are just not capitalizing on some pretty easy opportunities.

Duhon wasn't very impressive tonight, him and Gordon did a very poor job at rotating today.

Officiating was super uneven game should have been closer. Bulls didn't get away with anything, no real bad calls against them, but Dallas was holding and bumping the man with the ball and off the ball all night, Dampier got a few blocks tonight without touching the ball or even hand.

Dallas hit their shots tonight, no surprise thats their MO. Rotations have to be better.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

No offensive flow in this game, 99 points doesn't tell the story at all, and it got pretty embarrasing at some points of this game. Looked like a lot of the offense late was a two man game between Kirk and the 4, which didn't turn out too successful when the 4 was PJ

A few notes:
- Surprised we didn't get the ball to Gordon a little more late in the game. Would also like to see Ben take the T's.
- Why is Duhon still inbounding the ball?
- No PT for the rookies. Also Viktor. He showed a lot of promise during the preseason, thought he was touted as a guy they liked and could contribute, some went as far as better than Songaila, and now, the doghouse.
- Inconsistent refs. They were pretty bad tonight.
-Defense didn't look like anything special. Man how many facets of our game are inconsistent. I think we played Dallas better last year. That was sad towards the end of the game when we needed a stop and they just waltzed to the basket and layed it in. So far I don't see as that much improved, if it all, which would be a shame for the money we spent, age we added, and moves we made


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> All of our new, long, athletic players are on the bench.
> 
> ...


I hope this is not what the rest of the season brings, as we are actually worse off with the age/contract trade offs


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Freethrows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg Make It. 60% Wow. Play Vk


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Skiles- " we have a lot of guys playing how they want to play and no the way we teach em"

wheres the jib?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm guessing everybody here tonight was expecting to beat the Western Conference Champions on their floor? Jeez, a few bad games and everybody expects the rest of the season to be like this.

There are 8 NEW PLAYERS on this team, 2 of them rookies. It is going to take some time for them to gel together and the chemistry to be right.

Yes, it sucks that we always get sent on an early road trip, but we have to live with it. We will probably be playing catch up as we have the past 2 seasons. This time around though, I don't see us losing and blowing leads at home(throw out the game against Sacramento) , like we did last year.

Yes, I'm just as frustrated as everyone else, but I'm not going to say this team is terrible, no better than a .500 team. I'm just going to enjoy this season as they progress and get better. At the start of this season, I was realistic, I was hoping that the Bulls could make it to the Eastern Conference Finals? That is still a possibility for this season. 

If anybody saw the Paxson interview, he wants this team playing their best ball in March and April, right before the playoffs. That's what I want, our best ball later in the season, not in the beginning. Does anybody remember how great the Wizards started when Micheal and missed the playoffs both seasons? How bout' Lebron's first 2 years in Cleveland, great starts, terrrible finishes. We need to playing our best ball after the All-Star break, period.

I can live with some losses right now.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Brown and Allen bore me to death. I have a certain amount of trust in the coaching staff so if they think those are the guys to get it done I'll try to give them the benefit of the doubt. I'd be much more excited to see TT and Kryhapa at the 4.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with Bullsattitude, there was a lot of bad things the bulls did tonight, but it wasn't an overwhelmingly bad loss like Orl or Clev. It's the type of loss every team has many times over, over the course of 82.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Another "off night" for the defense.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Here we go with the Chandler had this many boards tonight! Amazing, last year everybody couldn't wait until he was gone and now we wish we had him back.

Still, I say a Chandler can't guard a Shaq, Yao Ming, or even a Dampier straight up! Yes, Wallace has had some bad games, but he is still getting used to his new team. Playing 3 straight years with the same core does help a little, that's probably the reason why Detroit won 64 games last year and haven't started off as good this year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Roll call for players other than Deng and Hinrich to bring it every game...

Roll call!

Roll call!

Roll call!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

I am not as frustrated with losing a few games as I am with Skiles pigheadedness. Is that a word?

Every time Khryapa is on the floor he makes things happen. He is a good defender. He may have been more effective with Nowitski. WHY DOESN'T HE PLAY??????????????????????

Also, we have one guy out of 15 who can actually score in the post. OK, he is fat. Well Skiles is BALD. GET OVER IT BALDY AND TRY SWEETNEY. HE LOOKED GOOD IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR. ALL IT TAKES TO PLAY SWEETNEY IS SIT DOWN THAT MEGA SCRUB ALLEN. ALLEN MUST BE ANOTHER TEACHERS PET. THOUGHT KHRYAPA WOULD BE, BUT I GUESS ALLEN MUST BE A WHOLE LOT BETTER IN BALDIES MIND.

Skiles idea of creativity is the same every game. All he does is go 3 or 4 guards when we fall behind. That is all he can come up with. PLAY KHRYAPA AND TRY SWEETNEY "COSTANZA". WAKE UP AND STOP TRYING TO TEACH LESSONS ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> H*ere we go with the Chandler had this many boards tonight! Amazing, last year everybody couldn't wait until he was gone and now we wish we had him back.*
> 
> Still, I say a Chandler can't guard a Shaq, Yao Ming, or even a Dampier straight up! Yes, Wallace has had some bad games, but he is still getting used to his new team. Playing 3 straight years with the same core does help a little, that's probably the reason why Detroit won 64 games last year and haven't started off as good this year.


As much as everyone bagged on him I don't think many wanted him gone. I accepted it because we got Wallace and because of Pax's track record. Wallaces play so far is what has me second guessing the trade right now, not so much Tyson's, he is who I thought he was(will that ever get old).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Salvaged Ship said:


> I am not as frustrated with losing a few games as I am with Skiles pigheadedness. Is that a word?
> 
> Every time Khryapa is on the floor he makes things happen. He is a good defender. He may have been more effective with Nowitski. WHY DOESN'T HE PLAY??????????????????????
> 
> ...


Problem with getting Khryapa in the game, is the Bulls have to go even smaller. 

This was the first game Sweets was available so who knows if he was ready to play. 

Skile rotations have always been a little different, but he has been very successful in large part because of it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The problem is that we are playing the same way we were playing last year. Our new players other then Wallace and PJ don't even seem to be cracking the rotation right now (Sef, T2, Viktor, etc).

Sweetney is absolutely hated by Skiles...I am stunned that he even let Sweets be active instead of like Martyus.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I wonder if this is what it was like to be a Grizzlies fan the last 5 years?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

kukoc4ever said:


> I wonder if this is what it was like to be a Grizzlies fan the last 5 years?


we've been playing deep benches the last two season also. this is nothing new to us..

skiles is bound to find a nice rotation soon enough.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

If you take a look back at last year's team which lost to Miami, we desperately needed to add more size, talent, and athleticism.

We added some good talent/athletes in Tyrus & Thabo. They are both nice prospects for the _future_, but I never really expected much from them _this_ season. Tyrus is still raw skill-wise and a few years away from maturing into his body. Thabo may be 22 yrs old and seasoned overseas, but even older, more seasoned pros like Manu & Nocioni struggled early on. These international players need a year or so to even get comfortable living in a new country, let alone adjust to a new league with better athletes. 

With a team desperately lacking size & athleticism, we traded our most athletic big man, who also happens to be 7'2", for an old & slow PJ Brown. He is so unathletic that twice I've seen him miss dunks because he got rejected by the bottom of the rim. The _bottom_. 

So when comparing this year's rotation with the one that ended last season, we've basically replaced Tyson with Wallace and Malik/Sweets with PJ. Is Wallace better than Tyson? Yes. He's also 5 inches shorter, and on the decline. PJ is getting the minutes Allen or Sweetney would have received. Is PJ much of an upgrade over those two? I don't see it. I actually thought Sweets played well against Miami, not only did he abuse Mourning / Doleac in the post but he also had some nice blocks during that series, even some great ones on Wade. 

Talent-wise, the roster is improved with Wallace instead of Chandler. But has it really been a drastic improvement? To be honest, it really hasn't been... at least not to this point. I still see teams scoring way too easily against us, even with Wallace in the game. 

Since Big Ben and PJ are the only additions so far actually receiving consistent minutes every game, we're basically the same team with the same problems as last year, only Ben Gordon has played worse and Luol Deng has played better.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SALO said:


> If you take a look back at last year's team which lost to Miami, we desperately needed to add more size, talent, and athleticism.
> 
> We added some good talent/athletes in Tyrus & Thabo. They are both nice prospects for the _future_, but I never really expected much from them _this_ season. Tyrus is still raw skill-wise and a few years away from maturing into his body. Thabo may be 22 yrs old and seasoned overseas, but even older, more seasoned pros like Manu & Nocioni struggled early on. These international players need a year or so to even get comfortable living in a new country, let alone adjust to a new league with better athletes.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty accurate and good post, I think.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Game recap 



> "I felt they were toying with us," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "They made it look easy."


I thought the same thing when we lost to Cleveland. It felt like the other team was so much better that they could just flip a switch and increase their lead whenever they wanted. 

I don't believe the lack of "chemistry" excuse will hold much water as the losses continue to pile up. It's not chemistry we're lacking. It's talent. And it's pretty sad that I'm saying this in an offseason where we had tons of cap space and two lottery picks.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

SALO said:


> Game recap
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing when we lost to Cleveland. It felt like the other team was so much better that they could just flip a switch and increase their lead whenever they wanted.
> ...


I disagree, the lack of chemistry is evident on both ends of the floor. 
It's not lack of talent that causes players to be late or absent on their defensive rotations so that mediocrities like Dampier and Terry have clear paths to the basket or open jump shots.

It's not lack of talent that causes our point guards to make one errant pass after another against a relatively soft defense. The Bulls offense at the present time all to often seems to boil down to one-on-one dribble-penetrate and hope plays. 

The learning curve has been prolonged by playing two rookies as well as two or three new veterans. One of the reasons Malik Allen is seeing more time at this stage of the season is because of his familiarity with his teamates, even though Thomas is clearly a much more talented player.

These weaknesses can and will be reduced as the season progresses.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We will never win another game.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> I disagree, the lack of chemistry is evident on both ends of the floor.
> It's not lack of talent that causes players to be late or absent on their defensive rotations so that mediocrities like Dampier and Terry have clear paths to the basket or open jump shots.
> 
> It's not lack of talent that causes our point guards to make one errant pass after another against a relatively soft defense. The Bulls offense at the present time all to often seems to boil down to one-on-one dribble-penetrate and hope plays.
> ...


*finally!!!! * the voice of reason. i believe far, far too many fans have unrealistic perceptions about how basketball teams mix, coagulate and develop chemistry. this isn't nestle's quik; get glass, pour in ingredients, add milk, mix well, and WIN. it simply doesn't happen like that.

paxson (some may view this as a defense of pax but i don't care) has developed a philosophy of building a winning team at the same time as emphasizing and developing a winning culture while appeasing the fans' ravenous hunger for 'the dynasty years'. up to this point he's brought in better talent EACH year, which while developing, the team has remained competitve, entertaining, and worth of discussion. he's raised expectations and that's a good thing.

this year he's molded the ideal further, shifting it somewhat to rectify a mistake with chandler (overpaying a player with a limited ceiling) and bringing in another player with a winning culture to help guide the *process*. like it or not, wallace's prescence transcends his paycheck; as the season proceeds i expect both he and brown will mix better with the existing guys AND skiles will figure out how to utilize them, krhyapa and if possible sweetney (unless they can dump him, which i suspect they'll try to do before the end of the season); it would be nice to have that in 5-6 games, but the fact that it hasn't won't have me looking for ways to criticize their plan; it's working, and i'll see it through to fruition. i don't get enjoyment from second guessing professionals who're packaging a product for my entertainment. i get enjoyment from watching good basketball, and through paxson's tenure, i'm enjoying the bull resurgence.

skiles mentioned not getting down in wins by double figures early which makes getting back up a tougher task; i feel this is the most important aspect to the first half of the season; stay right around .500 or better, and by all-star break find a stride and chemistry to make a stronger push in the second half. 

the season is a marathon, not a sprint. winners aren't decided in november, nor is this an inference that the bull win THIS YEAR; contrary to what's being bandied about the bull IS NOT in a "win now" mode. imo, wallace and brown don't signify this, and i'd like to see a quote where paxson or skiles said it. winning has always been made the rule, so aquiring smarter, accomplished basketball players (irrespective of their age) help you win, that's a common basketball philosophy. not as much those athlectically inclined players who'll make a play, miss a play types for which there's so much conjecture.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Anytime we make Erick Dampier look like a star, we have to seriously address our frontcourt defense. Say what you want about Chandler, Wallace, PJ, Khryapa... something is terribly amok if we've somehow made DAMPIER look like a stud.

DAMPIER, people, DAMPIER.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> We will never win another game.


You were right after last game, too.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I found a new motto for the page. 

The Chicago Bulls: Making players like Eric Dampier look like MVPs since 1999.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

kirkisgod said:


> I found a new motto for the page.
> 
> The Chicago Bulls: Making players like Eric Dampier look like MVPs since 1999.


Classic. That might find it's way into my sig.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Classic. That might find it's way into my sig.


No, don't do that - then he'll have an excuse to slack off all but 2 games a year.


----------

